# For Those Of You Who Are Not Panicking About COVID-19



## OneEyedDiva (Mar 7, 2020)

Keep in mind how the actions of those who are panicking will affect you. You may find long lines at your supermarket or to get into your supermarket and bare shelves where the staples you need would have been. People usually stock up on water and toilet paper.  A neighbor told me she and her husband bought more canned vegetables.  I have canned goods here but not many canned vegetables so I'll consider doing same. Hand sanitizer and disinfectant spray are becoming hard to find.  I heard on World News Tonight that Ebay is banning masks and hand sanitizer on their site due to fear of price gouging by their sellers. 

I usually keep at least 3 months of toilet paper on hand. I already have several months (if not a year) worth of hand sanitizer on hand. I have had masks here for over a year which I bought in bulk and use from time to time when spraying strong aerosol products. I hope none of us do wind up being inconvenienced by those who panic but if anyone experiences long lines, delays, empty shelves, etc. please let us know in this thread.


----------



## Gardenlover (Mar 7, 2020)

Went to the supermarket Friday, the only item in short supply (besides hand sanitizer) was toilet paper. It was available, but you could see that more than normal was being bought.

While the market is crazy lately, this may be a boom for certain businesses.


----------



## CarolfromTX (Mar 7, 2020)

You keep three months of toilet paper on hand??? Really? Clearly, you have more house room than I do, and I have quite a bit. How many rolls is that? Yeesh! We went to Walmart today and the cleaning product shelves were mostly empty, but there was TP and other important stuff. No mobs of people stocking up, although it was a rainy Saturday. I think rain in Texas keeps even the most panicked folks inside. LOL! I', figuring the supply chain will catch up soon.


----------



## fmdog44 (Mar 7, 2020)

Houston is seeing several locations that are sold out of all disinfectants. It was on the local new just a few minutes ago. Some ae even out of soap.


----------



## Gardenlover (Mar 7, 2020)

People need to seriously clam down. I read online, _so it may not be true_, that people were stealing TP from public places. In my mind, having food would be a bit more important.


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 7, 2020)

No problems here yet except for hand sanitizer and alcohol being gone. ( I have plenty of everything myself. )

Since a NY woman who works in southwest CT bordering NY has been diagnosed with it, it's probably in CT now too. I expect there will be shortages up here soon.


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 7, 2020)

Gardenlover said:


> People need to seriously clam down. I read online, _so it may not be true_, that people were stealing TP from public places. In mind, having food would be a bit more important.


We should develop a recipe for Tissue Cream of Wheat!


----------



## Gardenlover (Mar 7, 2020)

RadishRose said:


> No problems here yet except for hand sanitizer and alcohol being gone. ( I have plenty of everything myself. )
> 
> Since a NY woman who works in southwest CT bordering NY has been diagnosed with it, it's probably in CT now too. I expect there will be shortages up here soon.


Oh the horrors - lack of alcohol - hopefully not red wine!  I'm off to the stores first thing in the morning. I'd go now, but I've been drinking and maybe smoking a little bit.


----------



## peppermint (Mar 7, 2020)

It's calm where we are...We passed the winery today on the way to the supermarket....People were out drinking their wine and they had
a fire going ...Some people sitting on the Rocking chairs on the porch....The parking lot was crowded....
Driving down the highway, the restaurants were full....As of now we are not hearing anything about our area....
The Supermarkets here have all shelves full....


----------



## Lakeland living (Mar 7, 2020)

Nothing like that here yet, we have 28 confirmed cases in Ontario. Numbers are starting to climb quick now.


----------



## Catlady (Mar 7, 2020)

Well, it's starting to spread, give it another year, especially next fall-winter.


----------



## CarolfromTX (Mar 7, 2020)

Give it another year? By then, the news will have moved on, and it will go the way of H1N1 and the Bird Flu. We'll have a new thing that's going to kill us all by then. LOL!


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Mar 7, 2020)

I live just north of Sonoma County in California. As you can see from the map, the Sonoma County area is pretty impacted. No cases in our county yet. My husband had his knee replacement done at Sutter Hospital in Sonoma County back in September-they sent home 30 hospital workers from there to home quarantine the other day,as they were exposed to a patient with the virus. Hubby has a re-check appt. there next week but we are going to reschedule to a later date as he is doing fine. The appt. was also to schedule to get his other knee done,but going to wait on that too. Figure staying away from hospitals and doctor`s offices is a good idea right now.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Mar 7, 2020)

Just read it has reached Virginia where I live...first confirmed case is a Marine who flew overseas (doesnt say where) and was tested positive on his return.....Ft. Belvoir near D.C., where my son and family live ....I've gotta say tho if you look at the stats worldwide, its impressive how many actually recovered (probably all under 55) compared to the ones that died....


----------



## applecruncher (Mar 7, 2020)

Lie Witness News - Corona virus edition




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2504944303154052


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 7, 2020)

Walmart shelves were pretty bare when I went there, but I wasn't panicking, just needed some paper towels and tissues.  I always have a good supply of TP in the basement, when Target has a good sale on Scott, I buy a couple and usually get a gift card.  We keep a decent amount of food around, have a small freezer in the basement and a pantry with some dry and canned goods.  I did buy extra dog and cat food, and cat litter.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Mar 7, 2020)

SeaBreeze said:


> Walmart shelves were pretty bare when I went there, but I wasn't panicking, just needed some paper towels and tissues.  I always have a good supply of TP in the basement, when Target has a good sale on Scott, I buy a couple and usually get a gift card.  We keep a decent amount of food around, have a small freezer in the basement and a pantry with some dry and canned goods.  I did buy extra dog and cat food, and cat litter.


That's where I'm heading tomorrow @SeaBreeze in my area and hope I'm not disappointed!


----------



## applecruncher (Mar 7, 2020)

I was reading that some people say they're not buying more toilet paper, they're just "re-using" what they have. 

Re-using?? How does that work? Double ply/double duty?
Eeeewwww


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Mar 7, 2020)

CarolfromTX said:


> You keep three months of toilet paper on hand??? Really? Clearly, you have more house room than I do, and I have quite a bit. How many rolls is that? Yeesh! We went to Walmart today and the cleaning product shelves were mostly empty, but there was TP and other important stuff. No mobs of people stocking up, although it was a rainy Saturday. I think rain in Texas keeps even the most panicked folks inside. LOL! I', figuring the supply chain will catch up soon.
> Give it another year? By then, the news will have moved on, and it will go the way of H1N1 and the Bird Flu. We'll have a new thing that's going to kill us all by then. LOL!


Carol, my apartment is a little less than 700 sq. ft. but we have great storage space. I have a large storage closet which holds a lot. Decades ago, I built shelving on one wall using bricks and particle board. That in itself holds quite a bit. I have extra storage space in our music studio (converted 2nd bedroom). Nice sized closet in there as well and there are "dead space" areas good for storage. I created more storage in the living room using a leather look storage hassock and decorative linen cubes with tops (which also fill what would be dead space). Being a bulk shopper and living in a small space, I had to learn these tricks.

I'm an avid Costco shopper and only Kirkland (their brand) T.P., baby wipes, disinfectant wipes and paper towels will do for me. The T.P. comes in 30 double roll bundles which actually lasts me a little more than 3 months. I currently have 36 rolls in stock. How do I know that? I keep track because most of the time, my son goes to Costco for me and I have to know when it's time for him to pick up more items. That's another reason I keep a lot of stock. I no longer drive and in case he can't get to Costco for awhile, I'm not lacking. BTW...having lots of T.P. is my security blanket. I think I was "scarred" after reading years ago about Russian people who had to stand in line, in the cold and snow, to get their ration of a couple of rolls of T.P!  And about other things that will kill us by then...you're probably right.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Mar 7, 2020)

Catlady said:


> Well, it's starting to spread, give it another year, especially next fall-winter.


This map is not up to date because there are cases in N.J. that are not account for.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Mar 7, 2020)

OneEyedDiva said:


> This map is not up to date because there are cases in N.J. that are not account for.


Wow it changes for the worst, minute by minute


----------



## Marie5656 (Mar 7, 2020)

*NY governor has declared a state of emergency. 
I went to the grocery store today to get a few things. Did not really see things in short supply. Paper products full, as well as hand sanitizer and bottled water. 
Did see one lady leaving with a couple multi packs of paper towels. And a guy with a couple cases of beer.
All I really got was ingredients to make a batch of chili to freeze.*


----------



## rkunsaw (Mar 7, 2020)

I had Walmart do my shopping yesterday. I didn't have to go into the store so no exposure to othern humans except the one who brought my food. I didn't buy any extras, just what  I normally buy. Oh. I did buy a corned beef and cabbage, carrots and onions just to be sure and have them


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Mar 8, 2020)

I was in the US Navy (68-72). The US Armed Forces ran out of money in our toilet paper budget. I was stationed in Bethesda, MD at the time.  If you know the CC area, it's crammed to the gills with military  offices and headquarters. Lots of federally supplied toilets. We ran out in the hospital, and guys wrote home to have toilet paper sent to us. Soon, the stores ran out. Sears still had a catalog, then. After a month, it was the start of the new fiscal year, and our toilet paper flowed again.
During this time people kept their own hoard of the stuff. The White House, who had an unlimited supply of the stuff, were somewhat miffed that theirs kept disappearing.


----------



## Lakeland living (Mar 8, 2020)

We have solved the TP shortages...see attached.
Especially for those who need it ....


----------



## C'est Moi (Mar 8, 2020)

Similar to OneEyedDiva, I always have a stockpile of paper products so no change for me.  I use "subscribe and save" from Amazon and get monthly deliveries of  toilet paper, k-cups, and many other items.   I went to the grocery store yesterday to buy a roast and everything appeared normal...no empty shelves or desperate shoppers.  There was a limit of 3 on the hand sanitizer but they had plenty and I didn't buy it anyhow.


----------



## Getyoung (Mar 8, 2020)

I was in Costco yesterday and I have never seen it that busy....more that at Christmas. I noticed that most carts were full of TP, canned goods, bottled water, etc. Last I heard, the virus won't be affecting the water supply!
I didn't even bother shopping after I saw the crowds. Kind of strange to see this frenzy.


----------



## Gardenlover (Mar 8, 2020)

Hope for the best prepare for the worst. Do not let fear rule your day - Godspeed my friends.


----------



## bingo (Mar 8, 2020)

we live in a rural area...no shortages


----------



## squatting dog (Mar 8, 2020)

Catlady said:


> Well, it's starting to spread, give it another year, especially next fall-winter.


Hey, where's the map detailing deaths from the common flu, and drugs, and auto's, etc, etc, The sky is falling, seek shelter.


----------



## squatting dog (Mar 8, 2020)

Oh, here you go....first paragraph.

While the new coronavirus ravages much of China and world leaders rush to close their borders to protect citizens from the outbreak, the flu has quietly killed 10,000 in the U.S. so far this influenza season.


https://www.cnbc.com/2020/02/03/the...cross-us-as-world-frets-over-coronavirus.html


----------



## Ronni (Mar 8, 2020)

Well that map that someone  posted is wrong. Nashville has at least one confirmed case.

I’ve also been to all the big box stores, Walgreens, CVS, Rite Aid, Dollar stores etc, and they’re completely sold out of hand sanitizer and disinfectant wipes.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Mar 8, 2020)

Getyoung said:


> I was in Costco yesterday and I have never seen it that busy....more that at Christmas. I noticed that most carts were full of TP, canned goods, bottled water, etc. Last I heard, the virus won't be affecting the water supply!
> I didn't even bother shopping after I saw the crowds. Kind of strange to see this frenzy.


Getyoung...I sure hope my son can get to Costco tomorrow (Monday)! The virus has hit kind of close to home now and people may start panicking. He's not the most patient person in the world so like you, if he sees it's too crowded, he may not shop. I was wondering if our water supply could be affected so I'm glad to read that (allegedly it's not.


----------



## squatting dog (Mar 9, 2020)

OneEyedDiva said:


> Getyoung...I sure hope my son can get to Costco tomorrow (Monday)! The virus has hit kind of close to home now and people may start panicking. He's not the most patient person in the world so like you, if he sees it's too crowded, he may not shop. I was wondering if our water supply could be affected so I'm glad to read that (allegedly it's not.



Yes, definitely, I stopped drinking water 2 weeks ago. Everyone hear me... stop drinking.


----------



## Becky1951 (Mar 9, 2020)

While viruses can live in water and tend to live longer if kept moist, researchers suggest this virus may also survive on dry surfaces for hours and possibly days.

Produce, fruit and vegetables need to be washed too as contaminated water may be used to water crops or during packaging.

The virus can live in both fresh and seawater which has been contaminated by effluent. The deeper it travels, the further it is from UV radiation and the longer it survives. These viruses don't like sunlight.

https://www.afr.com/policy/health-a...-t-know-about-the-coronavirus-20200223-p543jz


----------



## StarSong (Mar 9, 2020)

Becky1951 said:


> While viruses can live in water and tend to live longer if kept moist, researchers suggest this virus may also survive on dry surfaces for hours and possibly days.
> 
> Produce, fruit and vegetables need to be washed too as contaminated water may be used to water crops or during packaging.
> 
> ...


This source is behind a pay wall and accessible only to subscribers.


----------



## Becky1951 (Mar 9, 2020)

I'm not a subscriber and I just clicked on the link with no problems. Tried it just now no problem.


----------



## StarSong (Mar 9, 2020)

Interesting that you can get through the paywall.  This is what I see when clicking the link:


----------



## Becky1951 (Mar 9, 2020)

StarSong that's odd. I hope other's try the link and let us know if they had problems accessing it.


----------



## Ronni (Mar 9, 2020)

I was able to see the article no problem.


----------



## CarolfromTX (Mar 9, 2020)

Well, so the hell what? The only thing that actually matters is how sick people get. You can test positive, I'm told, and not know it. Or you can die. Or anything in between, it seems. This is like tracking the common cold. Or the flu. Geez Louise. I get that if your immune system is compromised, you want to be careful. I'm 69. Healthy. Reasonably fit. So I'm not worried. I still think the hype about this is unreal. UNREAL.


----------



## Lc jones (Mar 9, 2020)

CarolfromTX said:


> Well, so the hell what? The only thing that actually matters is how sick people get. You can test positive, I'm told, and not know it. Or you can die. Or anything in between, it seems. This is like tracking the common cold. Or the flu. Geez Louise. I get that if your immune system is compromised, you want to be careful. I'm 69. Healthy. Reasonably fit. So I'm not worried. I still think the hype about this is unreal. UNREAL.


I agree Carol.


----------



## StarSong (Mar 10, 2020)

And I just read this article: 
*CDC tells people over 60 or who have chronic illnesses like diabetes to stock up on goods and buckle down for a lengthy stay at home*
https://www.cnbc.com/2020/03/09/man...sed-to-coronavirus-through-2021-cdc-says.html


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Mar 11, 2020)

StarSong said:


> Interesting that you can get through the paywall.  This is what I see when clicking the link:



That`s what I get as well....


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Mar 22, 2020)

Becky1951 said:


> I'm not a subscriber and I just clicked on the link with no problems. Tried it just now no problem.





StarSong said:


> Interesting that you can get through the paywall.  This is what I see when clicking the link:


The article opened for me.


----------

